# Solex cfm ratings?



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a website or the exact numbers of how many CFM's is a stock Solex carburetor capable of? I don't care if it's a 28, 30, 32, or 34. I'm just trying to figure out if I can use one stock solex carb off an aircooled car, I need about 194CFM's
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Solex cfm ratings? (NAVI51)*

no one?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Solex cfm ratings? (NAVI51)*

Solex doesn't publish those specs. A 40mm DCOE can flow up to about 450 cfm. Even a 34mm pict is not going to make the number you want. It's a carb for a 50 hp engine. It would certainly start and run and be totally driveable, but don't expect much performance. For a carbed 8V your #1 choice is the Weber 32/36 available in several flavors.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Solex cfm ratings? (antichristonwheels)*

how about dells?


----------

